# newbie.. What breed would you recommend



## Kiki (May 8, 2017)

I am thinking...about meat rabbits.
(I haven't a clue about them, YET)

What breed would you recommend?


----------



## eggbert420 (May 8, 2017)

I like California rabbits.


----------



## Pastor Dave (May 8, 2017)

New Zealands in any color really good. I prefer white. Less noticeable hair on the meat, and less character to develop a fondness for.

Californians are real good too. A cross of the two are good for meat.

Just about any of the Satins are good, American Chinchillas, Florida Whites.
Abt any breed that gets 8-12lbs when mature. Just trying for 5lbs at 10 weeks to process a good fryer.


----------



## firedragon1982 (May 27, 2017)

For meat specifically? New Zealand are great for meat, come in a variety of colors. I love my Rex though. But finding a breeder that adheres to the "wider" rabbits is hard. Also with Rex there is a "rainbow" rabbit phase which many judges are trying to move away from because the center point of their rise is in the incorrect spot. Many comments I have been getting on one of my does that I bought as "show quality" is that she doesn't have enough width. Newbie mistake as I had no idea what to look for/feel for for the rabbits and was pretty much buying blind on trust... Her babies make fine meat though!


----------



## Marie28 (May 27, 2017)

I think it really depends on you. There are plenty of meat rabbit breeds that are really good. First thing you should check on what is available in your area. Second, do you want anything else from them? Are you planning on selling, showing or keeping any as pets?
I find this list to be pretty good.
http://imperfectlyhappy.com/top-10-meat-rabbits/

We choose silver foxes because we like the rarity, the ability to sell in our area and they have a great personality.


----------



## BranscumFarm (Apr 21, 2018)

I love my new Zealand. They are sweet grow fast and have been very good moms. Out of my 6 litters i have lost 3 babies out of 47. And it was litters of 10 and 11 kits. I have red, black, and white. I would go with what you can find close by and affordable. I got all of mine at a flee market for  $8 each. They are good for my purpose.


----------



## mystang89 (Apr 22, 2018)

As said before, it really depends on what exactly you're going for. If your for color and meat I would suggest Silver Fox. You can have blue, black lavender, all very beautiful. The grow out time to butcher is about the same as Californians and New Zealand whites along with bone to meat ratio. They are fairly docile as well. 

If your aren't going for any of that then I've had extremely good success with Californians being good mommas.

Lastly I've also bred New Zealands as well which have been great.


----------

